# New Laptop for gaming, low budget



## Prongs298 (Mar 23, 2011)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*Rs.  55,000*

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
a. Netbook; 10” screen or less
b. Ultraportable; 11" - 12” screen
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
*d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen*
e. Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).

*India*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

*a. Like: Dell, Acer, ASUS, HP, Lenovo 
b. Dislike: Toshiba, Gateway

Also it would be better, if you suggest "ATI gfx + AMD cpu" and "Nvidia gfx + Intel CPU".*


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

*Gaming at least medium settings, optimal res. of screen, no AA and full AF,
 on most new games.*

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?

*On desk*

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?

*FPS games, racing games, and FIFA.*

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

*At least one hour and a half.*

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?

*I would like to see*

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.

*all of them*



Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?

*1366 x 768 or around this. But not full HD.*





*And which of these is better - ATI Radeon 5650 or Nvidia GT 420 M    ?

And I guess I should mention this. I would appreciate if you suggested laptops with more than average build quality, as I will have to use this for at least 4 years.*


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

Radeon 5650 is better than GT 420M. 

If you do not want to wait for the Sandy bridge laptops, then go for either:

1. ASUS K42JA - Core i5 + 2GB HD 5730 
2. Lenovo Y560 - Core i7 + 1GB HD 5730

If you want Sandy-bridge laptops, then:

1. Sony VAIO VPCCB15FG - Core i5 (sandy-bridge) + 1GB 6630M (this laptop is available for pre-order Sony VAIO C Series VPCCB15FG Laptop Price India: Buy Sony VAIO C Series Notebook India: Flipkart.com)

2. New Dell Inspiron 17R & New XPS 15 (Not yet released in India, wait till end of this month)


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 24, 2011)

@pauldmps - thanks


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ So what did you decide? I'd rather ask you to wait for sandy-bridge laptops since it is only a month's wait.


----------



## Prongs298 (Mar 24, 2011)

i'm gonna wait.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

That's better. Tomorrow is 25th of March. Look out for the refreshed XPS series on Dell's website which *might* be available from tomorrow.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 31, 2011)

I have Lenovo Y560 with Corei5 460 and GPU 5730 , It performs very good in all latest games and can handle all tasks efficiently. Lenovo has much better Touchpad and keyboard than HP and Acer. It' outperforms easily GT 420M from nVIDIA at more costly laptops. I recommend you go for Corei7 platform of Y560 model.

Any game which runs above 25 FPS feels smooth and playable.

Some stats of the games in 1366x768 resolutions, which i played (tested using FRAPS)..
1) Assassins Creed 2 - All High settings (8x AF, 4xAA, Shadows 3/3 etc)
Runs at 45-60 FPS 
2) Assassins Creed Brotherhood - 30-38 FPS (All high settings)
3) Mirrors' Edge (All high settings ) - 50-60 FPS
4) Crysis (a very high demanding game) Performance - 25-40 FPS
5) Call of Duty :Black Ops (extreme high settings) 35-45 FPS
6) ProEvolution Soccer - (All high ) 55-60 FPS
7) Spiderman Web of shadows (all high) 30-40 FPS
8) Battlefield Bad Company 2 ( Medium settings, high resolution) 40+ FPS
9) Mass Effect 2 (all high) 45-55 FPS
10) Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2010 (all high) 30-40 FPS
11) Tom Clancy Splinter cell conviction ( all high) 45+ FPS

and many more games are damn playable.. sry, i cant list more.. you will get idea of how  powerful this Laptop is within 50K category.


----------



## 047 (Mar 31, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> I have Lenovo Y560 with Corei5 460 and GPU 5730 , It performs very good in all latest games and can handle all tasks efficiently. Lenovo has much better Touchpad and keyboard than HP and Acer. It' outperforms easily GT 420M from nVIDIA at more costly laptops. I recommend you go for Corei7 platform of Y560 model.
> 
> Any game which runs above 25 FPS feels smooth and playable.
> 
> ...



Hi, Can u tell me if i want to purchase following config. system, how much will it cost me in INDIA and UK...

Lenovo Y560
1.. i3/i5(SB, if available) (whichever fits in 40-42k budget)
2.. 4gb ram
3.. 500 gb hdd
4.. 1gb graphics card (best in budget)


----------



## Avishrant (Mar 31, 2011)

I think you should go for the Dell XPS 14. It has a Core i7 CPU,4GB RAM, 500GB hard disk, GT335M with 1GB of dedicated memory(I hope I am correct with the graphics card). It would come below Rs. 55,000 and perfectly suit your requirements.


----------



## 047 (Mar 31, 2011)

^^^ Thanks for the reply...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> I think you should go for the Dell XPS 14. It has a Core i7 CPU,4GB RAM, 500GB hard disk, GT335M with 1GB of dedicated memory(I hope I am correct with the graphics card). It would come below Rs. 55,000 and perfectly suit your requirements.




He should go for AMD GPU.....They are better in mid-end Lappy's.


> Core i7 CPU



Please till precisely which model??


----------



## 047 (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ my budget is 42k max...so i need to buy within it. is lenovo y560 good?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Y560 is a great config laptop but since the sandy-bridge models are round the corner, it does not makes sense to go for it now.

I'm expecting the Y570 with better GPU GT-555M at the same prices as that of the Y560.

@Avishrant
The XPS14 comes with GT-420M , a poor performing GPU.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

OP so go for a Lenovo laptop with-

1) i7 or i5 SANDY BRIDGE(whichever suits your budget better but get a Sandy Bridge)
2)GT 555 m(great GPU if you can find it else GT 540)


@047

Acers 5732G is great at 39k

i3 (2.5 ghz)
NVIDIA GT 540 m
3 gigs RAM
500 GB RAM

It's also won "Editor's Pick" in this last month's Digit


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

Only one suggestion: Don't ever go for non sandy-bridge Core i7 as it does not support switchable integrated GPU & thus the battery life suffers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> Only one suggestion: Don't ever go for non sandy-bridge Core i7 as it does not support switchable integrated GPU & thus the battery life suffers.



Thanks for info. I did'nt know this.

OP do tell us when you buy your new laptop


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 31, 2011)

047 said:


> ^^ my budget is 42k max...so i need to buy within it. is lenovo y560 good?



well, i bought it in Nov 2010 and cost around 52k, but this should be available at 46-47k at present.

and remember, there will be constant upgrades and new innovations, and if you will wait for sandybridge, then again, after 4-5 months a new architecture with better design will come..

So, you will keep waiting for more and more, and you will loose much time, just to get some performance boost.

It should be available in all Lenovo Showrooms and all over India. Since, your budget seems to be at 42k, adding 5K to it wont harm much. But adding 13k to buy Corei7 will definately burn your pocket.

Y560 (Corei5) should be available at 46-47k, and if you're lucky, then you will get it at a much lesser price.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> Y560 (Corei5) should be available at 46-47k, and if you're lucky, then you will get it at a much lesser price.



OP should select this or Acer 5732 G if he wants.

Both are good and offer a nice bang for buck.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 31, 2011)

Check the mobile GPU performances at Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - Notebookcheck.net Tech

Search for HD 5730, GT 540 etc. and you will get an idea of GPU power. 

Note: Some graphic card doesnt show scores, it means , the reviewers haven't played the games on that laptops.


----------



## huai0592 (May 18, 2011)

It's too expensive to me.
Just you know why! I am still a student

Windows 7 Home Premium
Windows 7 Professional


----------

